# Should I upgrade to 13.1-1RELEASE-p2



## jb1277976 (Nov 1, 2022)

New to FreeBSD I'm reading a lot and maintaining my system. Today I saw 13.1-RELEASE-p2 and was wondering should I upgrade to it. Ram Freebsd-update -r 13-1-RELEASE-p2 and got this


```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic kernel/generic-dbg src/src world/base world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/base-dbg world/lib32-dbg


Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE-p2 from update1.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE-p2 from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

This may be because upgrading from this platform (amd64)
or release (13.1-RELEASE-p2) is unsupported by freebsd-update. Only
platforms with Tier 1 support can be upgraded by freebsd-update.
See [URL]https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/[/URL] for more info.

If unsupported, FreeBSD must be upgraded by source.
```

I read that tier1 is my architecture and was wondering why I can't upgrade. Should I wait for an actually new release to upgrade or should I be fine?

I'm running freebsd-update fetch install everyday and git -C /usr/ports/ pull

Any thoughts?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2022)

jb1277976 said:


> Today I saw 13.1-RELEASE-p2 and was wondering should I upgrade to it.


It begs the question, what version are you running now? The answer to "should I upgrade" is almost always, yes. 



jb1277976 said:


> Ram Freebsd-update -r 13-1-RELEASE-p2 and


It's `freebsd-update -r 13.1-RELEASE upgrade` Version for the _upgrade_ procedure is always just the version number _without_ the patch version. Don't worry about that patch level, you will be updated to the latest patch release of that version. But you need to be running some -RELEASE version _other_ than 13.1-RELEASE, for example 12.2, 13.0, 11.2. 

If you are already running 13.1-RELEASE but want to update the _patch_ version, you need to do `freebsd-update fetch install`.


----------



## jb1277976 (Nov 1, 2022)

SirDice said:


> It begs the question, what version are you running now? The answer to "should I upgrade" is almost always, yes.
> 
> 
> It's `freebsd-update -r 13.1-RELEASE upgrade` Version for the _upgrade_ procedure is always just the version number _without_ the patch version. Don't worry about that patch level, you will be updated to the latest patch release of that version. But you need to be running some -RELEASE version _other_ than 13.1-RELEASE, for example 12.2, 13.0, 11.2.
> ...


I'm currently on 13.1-RELEASE


----------

